# Heart of Mithras - Ein tactical combat team management simulation



## dadom85 (24. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin Dominik und entwickle seit ca 7 Monaten ein PC-game namens Heart of Mithras, welches nun auch in der Steam Bibliothek verfügbar ist.

Auf YouTube gibt es auch ein Early-Access Announcement Video. Ich hoffe es gefällt euch.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9PBw2SaowbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Es ist eine Management Simulation in der Mann die Rolle eines Teammanagers eines tactical combat arena games übernimmt, in einer dystopischen sci-fy Atmosphäre.

*Gameplay*

Das Gameplay ist in etwa wie ein Sportmanagement-Game, nur das man eben nicht Leader einer Fußballmannschaft, sondern eines Tactical Combat Teams ist.

Also anstelle von Spielern oder Fahren managed und rekrutiert man eben Soldaten für seinen Squad und der Simulation-part ist eben kein Fußballmatch sondern ein taktisches Shootermatch in einer Arena, leicht inspiriert von Spielen wie Counterstrike.



*Teaser*

Führe den Squad deines Districts zur Spitze, im epischen Battlegame der Megacity von Mithras. Spiele eine detaillierte Management-Simulation, rekrutiere neue Soldaten, heure Trainer an um dein Team zu entwickeln, erbaue eine neue Basis und spiele epische taktische Kämpfe in einer komplexen Simulation, in der Arena, genannt Heart of Mithras.

Heart of Mithras ist ein dystopischer sci-fy Sport manager gepaart mit einer taktischen shooter simulation ( spielt sich wie eine CS-simulation)

*Story*:

Nach dem großen Bürgerkrieg von 2700 war die Megacity Mithras vergraben unter Schutt und Asche.
Die Kampfesführer entschieden die Stadt in dreißig Distrikte zu unterteilen.
Seit damals werden die Konflikte in Mithras nicht weiter in einem blutigen Kampf auf den Straßen von Mithras ausgetragen.

Nun entscheidet ein Kampfspiel über Wohlstand und Zukunft dieser dreißig Distrikte.
Die besten Soldaten eines jeden Distrikts kämpfen gegeneinander in einer Arena in der Mitte der Megastadt, genannt "Heart of Mithras"

Nun ist es an dir, deinen Squad zu managen, und die besten Soldaten zu finden, die für deinen District kämpfen. Deine Handlungen entscheiden nicht nur über Gewinn und Verlust, sie bestimmen das Schicksal deines Districts.


----------



## dadom85 (6. April 2021)

Update: How we create our 2D Avatars

For the 2D Chars we have purchased some Asset existing in the Unity Asset Store where you normally manually can create your 2D Avatars and save them.

We tweaked the code a little to generate thousands of unique 2D Avatars with one click.

Check out the Video:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=46Kckl_4d8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Here you see what’s normally possible with the 2D Char creator.

Character Creator 2D by mochakingup (itch.io)


----------



## dadom85 (7. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

wir freuen uns darüber, nun zeitnah interessierten Spielern die Möglichkeit zu geben, unser Spiel anzuspielen und zu testen. Zusätzlich zu der Demo, die wir nächste Woche releasen werden, möchten wir gerne auch *100 Interessierte zu unserem Alpha-Test einladen*. Wer Interesse hat das Spiel zu testen, kommt doch bitte in unseren Discord Channel . Es gibt auch Kaffee.

Viele Grüße

Dominik


----------

